# guardaescobas



## elirios

Hello everyone, I´m translating a text and I found the word "guardaescoba", I couldn't find an english word for this term. I haven't even found a definition in spanish for this word.
I'd appreciate any help.
Thank you


----------



## zazap

Wouldn't it be the broom closet?


----------



## ILT

Hola elirios:

Bienvenida/o al foro. Ayudaría que nos brindaras algo de contexto, que nos digas de qué trata tu documento. Como te comenta zazap, puede ser el armario en que se guardan artículos de limpieza, pero buscando encontré que en Colombia se conoce por guardaescoba a los azulejos que se ponen al rematar para hacer la transición entre los azulejos y la pared; mira esta búsqueda.

Te esperamos con más información 

ILT


----------



## Jacob Nielsen

A Guarda escobas is a piece of wood along the floor againts the wall to protect the wall while sweeping.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## andywoolley

In Britain we call it a "skirting board".


----------



## Pedrusconio

En España no se dice guardaescoba, sino "rodapié".


----------



## saturne

En España como dice Pedrusconio lo llamamos "rodapié o zócalo"

Hay otro hilo que quizás te pueda ayudar.

Rodapié y zócalo - WordReference Forums
Rodapié - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## k-in-sc

"Baseboard" in the U.S. for the wooden interior trim near the floor and "wainscoting" for the kind that goes 3-4 feet up the wall. I don't know what you would call the exterior "zócalo." It's not common here.


----------



## saturne

I usually use "zócalo" and "rodapié" for the pieces between 10-12 cm. that cover the joints of the lower part of a room between the wall and the floor.
According to Oxford Spanish Diccionary. Zócalo = baseboard (AmE) and skirting board (BrE)
But "zócalo"  also can refer to wainscotting. For wainscotting I always say "friso".
Many people say "rodapié" to pieces between 10-12 cm and "zócalo" for wooden panels, plastic, tiles etc. used to line the walls up to 1 m. aprox.
Zócalo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 
zócalo - significado de zócalo diccionario
FRISO - Buscar con Google


----------

